

Ask HN: where you are hosting Go apps? - wsieroci


======
benologist
I'm not but you might be able to use this:

[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/third-party-
buildpacks](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/third-party-buildpacks)

plus

[https://github.com/kr/heroku-buildpack-go](https://github.com/kr/heroku-
buildpack-go)

------
ariejan
Digital Ocean.

[Referral Link]:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=04a9230a84e6](https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=04a9230a84e6)

------
pesnk
VPN is always great. I'm using [http://myhosting.com/](http://myhosting.com/)
and it is pretty decent

------
waynerad
I'm using Amazon EC2, but just for small side projects at the moment.

------
aaronblohowiak
EC2

